# Was für steuerungen stecken in aufzügen



## hhbjörn (23 August 2008)

hall
mal ne kleine anfrage was für steuerungen stecken in aufzugsanlagen gruß björn der dienstag zu einer aufzugsfirma fährt..


----------



## kermit (23 August 2008)

ich hab mal das Gerücht gehört, dass Siemens die CPU945 für das S5-115er-System u.a. deswegen erfunden hat, weil die schwächeren CPUs aus Geschwindigkeitsgründen nicht mal in der Lage waren, "einen Aufzug zu steuern". Was an diesem Gerücht dran ist - kA. vllt ein modernes Märchen

Wenn ich so die Lichtspiele in Aufzügen betrachte (LED-Matrix, wo die Stockwerksnummern entsprechend der Fahrtrichtung weiterwandern) tippe ich auf herstellerspezifische µC-Steuerungen. In Sachen Antriebstechnik hat u.A. die Firma Baumüller ihre Finger drin.


----------



## Sockenralf (23 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich denke auch, daß zumindest die Großen (wie z. B. Otis) was eigenes haben.


MfG


----------



## IBFS (23 August 2008)

siehe hier:

http://www.variotech.com/de/node/18

http://www.henning-gmbh.de/PublishedFiles/S3_symp_zdun.pdf

http://www.erdmann.ch/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=39

http://www.intecgmbh.com/prod01.html

http://www.thyssenkrupp-aufzuege.de/default.asp?id=114&nid=184&lang=de

usw.


----------



## hhbjörn (24 August 2008)

danke euch allen erstmal 

das otis eine eigene hat daon ging ich auch aus aber die vielen kleine firmen da war und bin ich noch am suchen ....

gruß


----------



## Manfred Stangl (24 August 2008)

Hab bei Thyssen, damals noch nicht mit Krupp, gearbeitet.
Früher war´s eine "Unitronic B" --> Analogregelung.
Ab 95 (ich war bis 96 dort) war´s Unitronic C --> µC Steuerung.
Ich denke dass "die Kleinen" ähnlich arbeiten, da sie zukaufen, zumindest war es zu meiner Zeit so.
Diese "C" war eine kleine Kompakte Steuerung, die auch auf der Anlage nachjustiert werden konnte:
einen bestimmten Halt auslassen (weil noch Baustelle),
diverse Fahr und Geschwindigkeitsparameter, Türlauf usw

viel Erfolg!


----------



## hhbjörn (24 August 2008)

danke dir erstmal ich muss zu einer kleinen bude denke die kaufen alles zu 
gruß björn


----------



## TimoK (25 August 2008)

Guten Morgen,
die neuen Aufzüge, die bei uns verbaut wurden, werden mit einer s7-200 gesteuert. Hersteller des Aufzugs müsste ich allerdings noch mal eben nachgucken...

Ansonsten hätte ich noch einige Aufzüge in guter alter Schütztechnik anzubieten, da sind µC Steuerungen noch meilenweit entfernt  


Einen schönen Start in die Woche,

Timo


----------



## nade (25 August 2008)

http://www.kasper-aufzuege.net/hmd.html
Unter PRodukte, Steuerung zu sehen was die verwenden.
Mir nicht bekannt das die soooo riesen groß wären.


http://www.wiesen-aufzuege.de/ Auch nicht groß, aber auch dementsprechend die Internetseite.


http://www.trierer-aufzugbau.de


----------



## Jumper (26 August 2008)

Es passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber heute Nacht wollte ich vom 10 Stock eines Hauses mit dem Aufzug runterfahren!(Irgend ein altes Modell mit Tür zum aufziehen, Hersteller nirgends angegeben!)Ich Lauf zum Aufzug ziehe mal so an der Tür! Tür geht auf  und ich stehe vor einem 20 meter Tiefen Schacht!(aufzug unter mir(der hammer oder??)
Habe dann sofort die Hausverwaltung informiert(geweckt)
Die meinten Sie hätten wegen dem selben Problem schon mal einen Servicetechniker geholt der häbe keinen Fehler gefunden!
Sommit war das für die erledigt!(Hat abgelegt)
Ich ruf natürlich wieder an !!
Nach langer Diskussion sind Sie
 dann vorbeigekommen und haben an jede Türe ein Schild geglebt !Aufzug defekt bitte nicht verwenden!Lebensgefahr!)
Und Sie haben mir versprochen nochmals ein Serviceteam kommen zu lassen!!
Ich war der Meinung die ganze Anlage müsste sofort abgeschaltet werden und überprüft werden ob alle Türen zu sind!
Darauf die Hausverwaltung:"Sie häbe keine Möglichkeit den Aufzug abzuschalten und man könne ja nun ja in der Nacht keinen Service und auch keinen 'Hausmeister anrufen.................:sm10::sm10::sm10:
Ich daraufhin::sw9::sw9::sw9::sw9::sw9::sw9:
Habe dann die Tel. vom Hausmeister besorgt der leider nicht abnahm!!
Für mich war die Sa<he dann erstmal erledigt!!


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

Jumper schrieb:


> Es passt zwar nicht ganz zum Thema aber heute Nacht wollte ich vom 10 Stock eines Hauses mit dem Aufzug runterfahren!(Irgend ein altes Modell mit Tür zum aufziehen, Hersteller nirgends angegeben!)Ich Lauf zum Aufzug ziehe mal so an der Tür! Tür geht auf und ich stehe vor einem 20 meter Tiefen Schacht!(aufzug unter mir(der hammer oder??)
> Habe dann sofort die Hausverwaltung informiert(geweckt)
> Die meinten Sie hätten wegen dem selben Problem schon mal einen Servicetechniker geholt der häbe keinen Fehler gefunden!
> Sommit war das für die erledigt!(Hat abgelegt)
> ...


 
Ist ja hammer! Dass da noch nix passiert ist?!:sb7::sb7::sb7::sb7::sb7:


----------



## vierlagig (26 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ist ja hammer! Dass da noch nix passiert ist?!:sb7::sb7::sb7::sb7::sb7:



ich denke mal, dass die meisten leute, da sie ja den fahrstuhl benutzen wollen, einfach darauf warten, dass er da ist ... warum sollte ich die tür aufmachen wollen, wenn ich weiß, da is nix wo ich einsteigen kann?


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

Es gibt aber bestimmt auch welche, die gerade in Gedanken versunken sind. Wenn nu da einer die Tür aufmacht, ohne wirklich darauf zu achten, ob ein Farhstuhl da ist oder nicht, ist es passiert.

Das mindeste wäre eine Türverriegelung, damit die Türen nicht aufgehen, solange kein Fahrstuhl da ist.


----------



## Jumper (26 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Das mindeste wäre eine Türverriegelung, damit die Türen nicht aufgehen, solange kein Fahrstuhl da ist.



Eine Türverriegelung ist ja auch eigentlich eingebaut aber die hat halt aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht funktioniert!! (entweder schlecht bzw falsch konstruiert, gebaut, verdrahtet ,programmiert, schütz defekt oder was auch immer!


----------



## Cerberus (26 August 2008)

Und bei dieser Türverriegelung hat das Service-Team keinen Fehler gefunden?

Wieso haben dann die nicht schon den Aufzug stillgelegt und entsprechend informiert??


----------



## Jumper (26 August 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Und bei dieser Türverriegelung hat das Service-Team keinen Fehler gefunden???


Ja(der Fehler tritt anscheinend nur ab und zu auf!(ich hätte gesagt es ist der Schütz wobei dies ja eine Sicherheitsrelevante Sache ist und der Schütz  ja so angeschlossen sein müsste das die Tür im Fehlerfall geschlossen bleibt)


Cerberus schrieb:


> Wieso haben dann die nicht schon den Aufzug stillgelegt und entsprechend informiert??


Serviceteam hat gesagt Fahrstuhl ist in technisch einmandfreien Zustand!!
---> Hausverwaltung will natürlich keinen neuen Fahrstuhl oder eine Reperatur--> und solange das Serviceteam sagt das alles in einem technisch guten Zustand ist wird der Aufzug wahrscheinlich solange fahren bis der erst unten liegt!!
dann ist das Geschrei natürlich groß!!
Aber ich hab mit der Sache nichts am Hut(zum Glück) und misch mich da auch nicht ein!!


----------



## Tobi P. (26 August 2008)

Tja, da würde ich doch mal sagen: TÜV informieren! Aufzugsanlagen müssen in regelmässigen Intervallen vom TÜV geprüft werden und wenn der Prüfer zu dem Schluss kommt dass die Anlage nicht betriebssicher ist legt er sie halt still. Da kann die Hausverwaltung vor Wut explodieren, die Anlage bleibt trotzdem aus. Desweiteren muss an der Anlage der verantwortliche Aufzugswärter inkl. telefonischer Erreichbarkeit angegeben sein und der hat im Ernstfall auch auf der Matte zu stehen und wenn es drei Uhr früh am Weihnachtsmorgen ist!
Was daran so schwer sein soll den Aufzug stillzulegen weiss ich auch nicht: Kabine mit Inspektionssteuerung oder Rückholsteuerung auf sichere Position fahren (in der Regel mittig zwischen Keller und Erdgeschoss), Triebwerkshauptschalter ausschalten und gegen wiedereinschalten sichern, kontrollieren ob alle Schachttüren verriegelt sind und Schilder "Ausser Betrieb" an jeder Tür anbringen. Defekte Türen werden mit geeigneten Mitteln abgesperrt (müssten eigentlich im Triebwerksraum vorhanden sein).


Gruß Tobi (Aufzugswärter)


----------

